# Is one Tiel ok alone?



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have had Haze for about a year and a half now and I have been debating for the longest time getting another Tiel. My concern with getting another one is that Haze will not be as attached to me as he is right now. Another concern I have is that Haze may act differently if another tiel comes into the picture since it has just been him for this long.

My reasoning for wanting to get another one is with both me and my fiance working all day some days and leaving him home alone for 8+ hours a day. This does not happen everyday of course and he still does get attention from us for part of the day. I try to spend time with him before I goto work and then of course when I get home from work.

I was just wondering, with anyone who only has one Tiel, how much time are they alone in a day?

Sorry this is a long post and kind of all over the place, so I hope it makes sense.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Is Haze giving you any indications that he is lonely? I went through a similar situation with my girl, Goose. I spent a lot of time with her but when I put her in her cage she was clearly upset! So I was advised by members of this community to consider another tiel. In most cases a single tiel wants a fiend but there are cases where they like being solo. Only you can judge that. I will tell you that getting another will not interfere with your bond. If anything it will increase it! It has in my case. Of course I can't guarantee anything. 
My experience is this:
Getting Artie has dramatically improved the life of Goose. She never squawks, she plays all day, she is happy with me and with him, she enjoys free play as well being in her cage. While in their cage they don't obsess about getting out, instead they play together with various toys, preen, and eat. It's so much fun to watch. I never feel guilt or sadness any more.


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

I was in a very similar situation with Scurvy. When we moved last summer we knew our commutes were going to add another 2+ hours a day away from home. I had exactly the same questions, only Scurvy was very bonded to me so I thought it would help make him a little more independent. Well....didn't work. They get along well, but are not bonded, and Scurvy is still just as smitten with mom. (Me). Everything I've read basically has the same theme - depends on the bird. Plenty of people say they can still stay just as bonded. However, there is no guarantee they will like each other. I finally decided in favor of getting Salty because even if they didn't get along, I would have housed them separately and he would have another bird to "talk" to while I was at work. Another perk, Salty can say everything Scurvy does. :yes:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Just to offer an account from the other side, I had Bird alone for years and we were pretty close til college. My mom handled him daily so he stayed hand tame for the most part but he still lost his person. When I moved back, we got better again but he'd scream into reflections and anything shiny. He could be out all day every day with me, but it seemed like something was missing for him all the same. I found Mango a few months later as a possible companion, they were around the same age and she was absolutely so sweet, a complete pushover. Bird hated her. She tried to be friends, but any time she got close he would lash out and they had to be in separate cages for a long time. Even with play time together, they stayed well away from one another. Over time, they improved but I would never say they're close. Mango gets along well with everyone and shares the food dishes, and Bird is still very much a loner. Even though they were the same age and were both kept as single tiels, Bird only likes people. It really comes down to their personalities.

I'm not trying to scare you out of a bird in any way, I think it's a great idea. Don't worry about Haze losing any of his love for you. I just wanted to offer a story that didn't go exactly as planned. It's more uncommon, but it can happen. Honestly, even though he avoids everyone, Bird has almost 100% stopped screaming unless he's calling for me. Reflections aren't this desperate screaming match with himself. It didn't work out the way I expected, but it really helped him out. Haze is younger than the six years Bird was when he got a friend, I think if you introduce them slowly it would help Haze during the day to have a friend and help you worry less about him being alone.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have one tiel. He's been with us for 2 years now but before us, he also lived as a single bird. He'll be 18 this year. When we first got him, my fiancé and I had similar work schedules, so my tiel was spending about 8 hours a day alone. Now, my fiancé is usually able to be home in the afternoons. So he only spends about 4 hours a day alone. I have always been advised that you should only get a second tiel if you want a second tiel. That you shouldn't get a bird just for your bird's sake. When we first got Sunny, I asked our avian vet if he thought I should get Sunny a friend because of my work hours and he looked at me like I was crazy. I talked to a local breeder about adding a second bird and she very nicely explained to me that Sunny doesn't look at me and think she's human and I'm a bird. He looks at me and my fiancé as his flock. That's all. If you're spending time with your tiel before and after work, then I think he's fine. However, if YOU want another bird, then that's different but don't feel like you have to have a second bird for your tiel to be happy. I really don't believe that's true.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

My little 4 1/2 year old boy, is a lonely scout and he loves it so much. He never cares about anyone else but me and him. 

He know if we got another 'file he'd be half as spoilt!

If your cockatiel is really sad he could just be really enjoying his play time with you. It might not necessarily mean he needs another friend! Because if you play with one more than the other jealousy could come between both birds.


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I don't feel Haze is sad or anything. He is a really happy bird all around. I just feel bad leaving him home alone while im at work. He is always really excited to see me. It's weird he knows when I'm home even before I walk through the door. When he sees my shadow walking by the window I can hear him chirping from outside. (He can only see my legs as I live in a basement). Hearing all your responses makes me feel more at ease about leaving him home alone while I'm at work or out doing other things.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

when i got Ollie, she lived as the "only tiel" for about a year and a half. i was home most of the day, so she was out most of the day. but even though i was home a lot, i wouldn't repeat keeping a tiel by themselves.
since having multiple, she's been so much more active. i think birds are flock animals so if you have the space, having a pair is great 
Haze won't unbond with you in the presence of a new bird. i was worried about that, but it's not the case. if you spend the same amount of time with Haze as you always have, there should be no changes. and most cockatiels adapt fairly well to the presence of a new bird!

but it's your choice - my two pence is that IF you do want to get a new one, don't worry about Haze becoming less friendly


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

I have had Buddy for a year and a half now. In January I changed my schedule to 10 hour days so I am gone from 8:30 am until 8:30 pm. I take him out for about 2 hours in the morning and a couple hours when I get home. He is very happy and content, I am home for 3 days in a row so I feel like I make up for being gone. He has plenty of stuff in his cage to play. I leave a radio on for him during the day. I considered getting a second tiel but I really don't have the room for 2 birds. He seems fine he is playing on my laptop as I type this singing away. Hope this helps. The breeder I got him from said they adjust very well.


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Ya he seems to be content with the way things are. I also leave a radio on for Haze as well as a lamp and he has a ton of toys in his cage to play with. I find though he doesn't eat much when I'm not home. When I come home and look at his food it appears untouched. As soon as I get home he starts to eat a lot.


----------



## Fae88 (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree that if your tiel seems content alone, there is no immediate reason to get a second bird.

I have always had a single male tiel (one growing up and currently Bruno). I have never had any problems with a screaming or depressed bird. But I am always adding and changing out toys in Bruno's cage. He also gets 80% out of cage time and tons of attention/interaction. 

I have never experienced owning pairs of bonded birds. I will tell you I did have three unbonded parrots in my house at once recently and due to illness and then work duties had to rehome my Lovebird and Parakeet (both "rescues" I recieved while working at a pet shop with behavior problems). Because I would come home from an 8 hour day and then have to make time to let each bird out seperately for at least an hour at a time.

It was exhausting because though I was recouped from the hospital my body was pretty drained from going back to work. I knew my problem birds deserved an experienced home that could devote more time and attention to them then I could provide. 

Though I would like for Bruno to have a cockatiel buddy someday I always worry about the possibly of Bruno and a new bird hating each other. I would hate to have to house them separately and have to divide up my time beyond quarantine. I know I am thinking of the worst case scenario here but I just would rather not risk it.

Bruno is happy and healthy and has full roam of the house and all the attention he could ask for. I feel like if it ain't broke, don't fix it .

But that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

kmclaassen said:


> Ya he seems to be content with the way things are. I also leave a radio on for Haze as well as a lamp and he has a ton of toys in his cage to play with. I find though he doesn't eat much when I'm not home. When I come home and look at his food it appears untouched. As soon as I get home he starts to eat a lot.


I've found that my tiel likes to eat when my fiancé and I eat. I think it's a "flock" thing. One thing that I started doing was I give my tiel a piece of millet every morning when I leave for work and he always eats the millet while I'm gone.


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a good idea. I have a millet in his cage right now so I will see how much he eats when I'm at work. I may have to do that the day of my wedding as I'm going to be away all day and possibly all night


----------

